# Forum software switch *PLS READ*



## Janice (Aug 21, 2005)

We have switched forum software from PHPBB2 to vBulletin. We understand this is going to take some getting used to for members who have never experienced this software. 

I would like to let every member know we are here to help you with ANY questions you might have. If you are having a hard time finding an option  or have a question about the software please feel free to message a staff member. 

Here is a list of staff members for easy reference:

Janice
Chelsea
Leppy
MartyGreene 
Groupie
Jessica
mac_obsession
Hikaru-chan 
Shawna
sassy*girl
Juneplum
singinmys0ng
Alexa 
Onederland

If you are experiencing a problem please post it in this (click here) thread for the admins to review.

If you are having a hard time viewing that layout and don't wish to visit specktra further because of this,  please look in the lower left hand corner. You will see a drop down box that has a couple of alternative layouts. These are only temporary until we can offer an official specktra lighter skin.


----------

